# Intelligence and mental disorder



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Hello all! Didn't know where to put this, but it's kinda positive, so....
I've heard the old "mental illness can affect anyone", and yeah it does seem to affect people from all walks, but who here thinks that intelligence is somehow linked to mental illness??? Perhaps people of high intelligence are more likely to experience one of many different disorders...
Their are many examples of the insane genius, but could it be that they are just better known because they were a genius with a problem.
A L L O P I N I O N S W E L C O M E ................


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Hmm.. I don't think there is much of a correlation. I don't think either one causes the other. I tend to think I'm more intelligent than others but, could just be my low self-esteem trying to convince itself that I'm good at something. 

One thing that could be said, is that having a mental illness will oftentimes isolate you from others, therefore one spends more times studying a variety of topics and observing the world around you more than you interact in it. But that's just a guess.


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

yeah I read something about that a while ago after hearing that Einsteins son had Schizophrenia,

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-434938/The-link-genius-madness.html

that says a bit more about it.


----------



## DB85 (Nov 12, 2009)

I think there may be a correlation to intelligence and mental illness, or more accurately, thinking all the time and mental illness. I know for a fact that I'm very left brain dominant (re: engineer) and I have a hard time just living and not analyzing everything to death. My psychologist actually said the other day "you engineers, always thinking!". Maybe its not the cause of my anxiety and depression but I have little doubt that it is part of the problem, and certainly doesn't help.


----------



## SuperTodd (Sep 3, 2009)

"Traditional" genius determined by IQ scores includes such a small percent of the population. Much smaller than the population of people with mental illnesses. 

It's an interesting topic! More likely to find a correlation between those with low IQ's being more likely to develop mental illness and that those with high IQs are better at managing the effects of their illness. 

Everybody loves a good story about a crazy tortured genius. Maybe the more defective part is what makes it easier to relate to them.


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

DB85 said:


> ....left brain dominant (re: engineer) and I have a hard time just living and not analyzing everything to death.


yep same here



SuperTodd said:


> ....supertood:Maybe the more defective part is what makes it easier to relate to them. "


 , for sure

cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrssssssssssss!!!!! gona check that link
thanks for responses


----------

